# Deactivated for missing nonexistent shifts?



## DanMan (May 4, 2017)

Greetings Uber people.

For the first several months after being approved for flex I was very busy with a different job and didn't pick up any amazon shifts. I did however receive emails accusing me of missing shifts, warning me that if I continue to miss shifts I would be deactivated. At one point I received 3 emails in one week. I responded to each email stating I did not sign up for the shifts, the only response I got was an email stating the day and time of each shift I had "missed". Flash forward to this week, having worked flex successfully for several months without issue, I received an email stating I missed a shift, I was pretty sure that I had forfeited the block, but without having any record of doing so I accept the possibility that I may have forgot to forfeit the block. I was then deactivated for continually missing shifts after repeated warnings.

WTF amazon


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Talk to the supervisor at the warehouse. They also have a record of the missed shifts.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The shifts you missed in the beginning were most likely "scheduled" (as they were called before "reserved"). It is VERY common for newbies because they miss or ignore the pop-up notifications and you didn't have to confirm.
As for your last one, it *may* have been a glitch that I ran into about a month ago: I would try to accept a block and wouldn't get a 'Congrats' or 'Sorry' banner, no pop-up, no calendar update, just.....nothing. I had 2 missed and 1 late forfeits in one week. After a few emails, they called me and got all of the details. They just called me yesterday to ask if I have had the problem since (I haven't).
SO, if I were you I would email them as well as talk to the supervisor.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/accepting-blocks-and-not-being-notified.155722/


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup sounds like they assigned you shifts and you didn't go. If you only want shifts you choose you have to close off your availability


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

DanMan said:


> Greetings Uber people.
> 
> For the first several months after being approved for flex I was very busy with a different job and didn't pick up any amazon shifts. I did however receive emails accusing me of missing shifts, warning me that if I continue to miss shifts I would be deactivated. At one point I received 3 emails in one week. I responded to each email stating I did not sign up for the shifts, the only response I got was an email stating the day and time of each shift I had "missed". Flash forward to this week, having worked flex successfully for several months without issue, I received an email stating I missed a shift, I was pretty sure that I had forfeited the block, but without having any record of doing so I accept the possibility that I may have forgot to forfeit the block. I was then deactivated for continually missing shifts after repeated warnings.
> 
> WTF amazon


I got deactivated before and reinstated again just give it sometimes they ll take you back!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> As for your last one, it *may* have been a glitch that I ran into about a month ago: I would try to accept a block and wouldn't get a 'Congrats' or 'Sorry' banner, no pop-up, no calendar update, just.....nothing. I had 2 missed and 1 late forfeits in one week. After a few emails, they called me and got all of the details. They just called me yesterday to ask if I have had the problem since (I haven't).


we're having that glitch at UCA1 now. this morning, a driver was strangely on a 10:30-12:30 shift even though he never picked the shift up, it never showed on his calendar, and more importantly he never even checked into the shift! he called support and they said there isn't anything they can do, so he didn't actually work the shift, but they paid him as if he did.

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> we're having that glitch at UCA1 now. this morning, a driver was strangely on a 10:30-12:30 shift even though he never picked the shift up, it never showed on his calendar, and more importantly he never even checked into the shift! he called support and they said there isn't anything they can do, so he didn't actually work the shift, but they paid him as if he did.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on.


The problem even if it's a glitch they still will deactivated you! In my area they just open up the door where you can pick up from all other other warehouses ,they did not even give a sh!t to send an email notice ! When I pick up the wrong warehouse on that day thinking it's my station went there then I found out about the change ! I forfeited my block cause there is no way I make it on time! After that I received an email that I forfeit my block less then 45 minutes sent an email about what had happen ! Theyvtold me we don't give a sh!t it's your problem! And I m %100 it's one of those curry people ! Screw you amazon


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

DanMan said:


> Greetings Uber people.
> 
> For the first several months after being approved for flex I was very busy with a different job and didn't pick up any amazon shifts. I did however receive emails accusing me of missing shifts, warning me that if I continue to miss shifts I would be deactivated. At one point I received 3 emails in one week. I responded to each email stating I did not sign up for the shifts, the only response I got was an email stating the day and time of each shift I had "missed". Flash forward to this week, having worked flex successfully for several months without issue, I received an email stating I missed a shift, I was pretty sure that I had forfeited the block, but without having any record of doing so I accept the possibility that I may have forgot to forfeit the block. I was then deactivated for continually missing shifts after repeated warnings.
> 
> WTF amazon


 this happen to me I stoped working for two weeks doing flex and I got same email for missing non existing shifts !


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

does amazon schedule blocks for you? i never seen that before and i have been doing this for about a year. i get reserved blockes but they dont force me to take them.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> does amazon schedule blocks for you? i never seen that before and i have been doing this for about a year. i get reserved blockes but they dont force me to take them.


That is my question how did I miss a block that I did not accept? I think this becoming so freaking annoying I think I m out this sh!t ! Amazon suck !


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

I remain very cynical! 
If a supervisor or a warehouse person with access to the computer system or supervisor's laptop
Wants to screw you.
Then you will be screwed!

They can do so with the Amazon Flex App.
So it looks like you miss a shift or a block.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Bots stop using them.


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> Bots stop using them.


Right. Maybe the bots on your phone accepted block without your knowledge...


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> does amazon schedule blocks for you? i never seen that before and i have been doing this for about a year. i get reserved blockes but they dont force me to take them.


Bots will automatically accept reserve shifts. Drivers usually use the bots for same and next day blocks. He was probably scheduled and didn't realize it.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

That's odd... I know they stopped scheduling us contractors last year. I get reserved blocks all the time that I do nothing with, and nothing gets scheduled. I'm sorry this has happened to you guys, because you guys are right amazon doesn't seem like they care anymore when you respond to an email. It's always "it's your fault, we don't give a shit."


----------

